# Need Divers Sunday (7/1)



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Putting together a trip for Sunday (7/1). Gag opens up Sunday and I hope to put some in the boat. 3 tank trip. Split expenses. Heading out in 24' WA with twins. Going to hit one semi-deep spot first and then come back in for two more shallower dives.

Let me know if you want to go. Leaving out of Sherman Cove. I can meet people and you can ride with me on base if needed.

Shoot me a PM and I'll send you my phone number.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Sunday*

pm sent


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One spot filled. Need at least one more.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

trip full


----------

